# dog problem



## devon seven (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all,
we have a big dog and would love to have some feed back on the best way for him to travel and also an idea on price.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

devon seven said:


> Hi all,
> we have a big dog and would love to have some feed back on the best way for him to travel and also an idea on price.


Welcome to the forum devon seven,

Not sure how mcuh help this will be...we were going to bring our 2 german shepherds over in 2003. 
The cheapest option for us was to pay for them as excess baggage, and they would have been on the same flight as us. The problem was because they were so big there was not room on the same flight for both dogs, so we had to book separate flights for hubby and I so we could take one each!

Anyway I think it worked out to be about 1000GBP for each. But that was a long time ago. Also time of year is a factor because of heating the cabin, etc. Plus you will need extra large crate, vet checks and shots.

PS we didn't bring them in the end, which is a long story 

Good luck Louise


----------



## devon seven (Jan 11, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Welcome to the forum devon seven,
> 
> Not sure how mcuh help this will be...we were going to bring our 2 german shepherds over in 2003.
> The cheapest option for us was to pay for them as excess baggage, and they would have been on the same flight as us. The problem was because they were so big there was not room on the same flight for both dogs, so we had to book separate flights for hubby and I so we could take one each!
> ...


thankyou for your reply it has been very helpful, sorry you didnt take your dogs over,my dog is such a big baby i just hope he will be ok on the flight, i have heard alot of horror stories 

thanks again


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

devon seven said:


> thankyou for your reply it has been very helpful, sorry you didnt take your dogs over,my dog is such a big baby i just hope he will be ok on the flight, i have heard alot of horror stories
> 
> thanks again


yes it was a big mistake not taking them for sure! I've have quite a few friends who's pets have flown over and they were all fine. My friend even broght her 10year old rabbit, 2 chinchillas and a parakeet. They were all great!!

The thing is they make such a difference to how you settle in too. By having them with you, you will feel less home sick, get out and meet more people. It will feel like home so much quicker.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

devon seven said:


> Hi all,
> we have a big dog and would love to have some feed back on the best way for him to travel and also an idea on price.


Hi
We have shipped our dogs all over the world with no problems. I'd suggest you contact the airline you intend to fly with. BA are very good with animals, and I expect Air Canada are too. They can give you info on the size of crates etc that you need. The paperwork is much simpler going out - no quarantine in Canada of course. I don't know up to date prices but we've never paid more than about 500 pounds to cross the Atlantic.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Deeana said:


> Hi
> We have shipped our dogs all over the world with no problems. I'd suggest you contact the airline you intend to fly with. BA are very good with animals, and I expect Air Canada are too. They can give you info on the size of crates etc that you need. The paperwork is much simpler going out - no quarantine in Canada of course. I don't know up to date prices but we've never paid more than about 500 pounds to cross the Atlantic.


There are several companies who specialise in moving pets overseas and they can help with all aspects of the move. Jet set pets are very good, they moved our pets to Cyprus and were very helpful, everything went without a single hitch.

Veronica


----------



## melm1972 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am in the process of gathering all the info to hopefully get my dog over when we move. There is quite a bit of info on the internet. I just spoke to my Vet today and he has had some experience with the paperwork part of things but not the actual shipping. Just google international pet transportation and that should get you started. I'm sure the price is high but My Husbands company may defer some of the cost and there is no way I am leaving him here, we both agreed on that when the job proposal came his way.
My main concern is being able to exercise him off leash which he like to do, If anyone has any recommendations as to how they deal with the lack of open spaces for dogs ( that I read about) or the communities that seem to be more dog friendly than others??????
I was out with him today at our local "dog park" and field that he likes to run in and was taking it all in even though it was 30 degrees F and I was in hat, parka, gloves.........
anyway, anyone out there have a Weimaraner??????


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

We have off leash areas here in Canmore, and as far as I know there are off leash areas in Calgary. So I think you will probably be OK for that in most areas of Canada. You will need some where for him to run, they are such lively dogs!
Our friends have a Weimaraner, who shivers terribly in the snow and cold. There are some great stores with dog coats in Calgary and here in Canmore though so keeps him toasty warm. 
May be you could contact the local vets to the area you are moving to to find out about off-leash areas.
Best Wishes Louise


----------

